# Do you... REDLINE? Poll.



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

*Do you... REDLINE?*

I've never been known for jackrabbit starts even when I used to drive a Porsche. Now I find myself deliberately redlining the tach on almost EVERY drive. Less so off the line, but definitely on the highways and low traffic roads, even if for short "sprints"-it's such a rush! :thumbup: 
My favorite maneuver is the "slingshot". That's when a "hog" is driving in the left lane and refuses to move over  . 
First, I flick the hi-beams couple of times and if he (or equally likely she) doesn't move over I shift down to 4th (or 3rd) to get the revs to the "sweet spot" on the tach and "track" the car (not too close, as some are dumb enough to brake hard on you). 
As soon as I get some room in the right lane, I gun the accelerator and slingshot past and in front of the "hog". By the time I have a chance to look down at the speedo, I'm doing 100 to 110. 
It amazes me every time I do this, how quickly this car goes from 70 to 100-110. The "stick" may be even more responsive, but I love that steptronic! (By the way, I don't recommend anyone do this, and if you do, you're doing it at your own risk. This is my disclaimer and I'm sticking by it!  ) 
Part of the thrill for me is driving a "sleeper", a "wolf in sheep's clothing". Although, hardly a "sheep", the 5 series is still a 4 door sedan, which is not expected by many out there to have such powerful moves. 
My question is this: Do you redline 1. EVERY TIME you drive, 2. OVER 80% OF THE TIME, 3. 50% OF THE TIME, 4. LESS THAN 20% OF THE TIME.
Thanks,
fw


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Pretty much, the only time I redline the tach is on freeway on-ramps (living in S. CA, that's usually the only available space)... shift the slush box to Sport mode and floor it. 

Mark


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

I rarely need to redline my car. I don't want to prematurely blow my engine. Over revving an engine places excessive wear on it. If you're always needing to redline your car maybe you needs a slightly bigger engine (or a blower)  .


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

dadtorbn said:


> I rarely need to redline my car. I don't want to prematurely blow my engine. Over revving an engine places excessive wear on it. If you're always needing to redline your car maybe you needs a slightly bigger engine (or a blower)  .


It's not a matter of "needing" to redline...it's a matter of WANTING to redline :thumbup:

The inline 6 is made to rev


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

HeII freakin yes !!!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

dadtorbn said:


> I rarely need to redline my car. I don't want to prematurely blow my engine. Over revving an engine places excessive wear on it. If you're always needing to redline your car maybe you needs a slightly bigger engine (or a blower)  .


You cannot "over-rev" your engine by simply flooring it, rev-limiter is set at reasonably safe rpms. It's not a good idea to be hitting the rev limiter, but getting close to it when the engine is fully warmed up is not "bad" per se.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I have never done that, or gone over 5000 RPM with my 5er.

Maybe I will try it today.

 


-


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I have never done that, or gone over 5000 RPM with my 5er.


 :bustingup

Not even when you raced that M5? No wonder you didn't win...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> :bustingup
> 
> Not even when you raced that M5? No wonder you didn't win...


 

There was slush, ice and water on the road.

-


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> I rarely need to redline my car. I don't want to prematurely blow my engine. Over revving an engine places excessive wear on it. If you're always needing to redline your car maybe you needs a slightly bigger engine (or a blower)  .


As ALPINE said, it's not the "need" that makes me push it, it's the "want"! 
If humans were satisfied with just what they "needed" in life, we would still be walking on all our fours and living in caves!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

I used to redline my M3 more or less every trip. Now I'm probably down into that 80% range.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Less than 20%, but I hit the fuel cutoff in 1st gear maybe once a month. I guess I should be shifting before that happens, eh?


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

I do redline in 1st and 2nd every day - it does not perform at 2000 but it surely does at 4500 RPM and up .... so that is the reason
if I had no desire to drive fast and agessively I would have bought the smallest engine e39 and would have been content with it.
I don't think that hitting the rev limiter is bad for the car ... .but it is very annoying coz' the car slows down .... that's the only reason to avoid the limiter


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

That's the beauty of the steptronic, it will move you up when you hit the rev limiter, while you still can play with the stick.
I envisage the day when the BMWs with autos will be faster than those with a stick. They will shift up and down in a fraction of a second and just at the right time.
In fact, I think the new M5 V10 will only be available with a 7 speed auto.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

FireWalker said:


> That's the beauty of the steptronic, it will move you up when you hit the rev limiter, while you still can play with the stick.
> I envisage the day when the BMWs with autos will be faster than those with a stick. They will shift up and down in a fraction of a second and just at the right time.
> In fact, I think the new M5 V10 will only be available with a 7 speed auto.


Ahem, *coughs* SMG *coughs* .

Redlining is fun, but don't do it often or on every trip out, you'll destroy the engine sooner or later.


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

M5 v10 - will NEVER have auto - SMG yes but there is a huge difference

redlining should not destroy the engine .... I am sure that no company in their right mind would put a limiter in the dangerous zone .... it is way below the RPMs that can cause a problem ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

FireWalker said:


> That's the beauty of the steptronic, it will move you up when you hit the rev limiter, while you still can play with the stick.
> I envisage the day when the BMWs with autos will be faster than those with a stick. They will shift up and down in a fraction of a second and just at the right time.
> In fact, I think the new M5 V10 will only be available with a 7 speed auto.


 ROFL

See!


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Haha, I can't know when i red line, cause my POS contour (which is a 5 speed manual) doesn't have a tachometer! How pathetic is that?

Alex


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Haha..do you have a little indicator in the dash that lights up with the words "shift"? Or do you solely rely on the car's engine revving sound to shift up?


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

I rely on soley the sound of the engine, I could care less if I blow it out, that just means a new car for me. But it runs okay, it has been good to me so far. I don't understand why Ford didn't put a tach or shift up light in a manual car? I hate Ford. :thumbup: 

Alex


----------

